# Harwich - Hook of Holland Review



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Following our crossing on Harwich - Hook of Holland we've written a review of the crossing on our blog. Obviously more expensive then going Dover - Calais, its a difference experience entirely and a good way to start your holiday, we found.

More information here: http://www.europebycamper.com/2013/07/harwich-to-hook-of-holland-on-stena-line.html

Hope this is of interest


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We go over to the Nuenen engine show every year, plus we also go to see friends in Holland.

Stena run a good service and although it is not cheap, the food and service on the boat is very good indeed, and for us, towing a 3.5 tonne 8metre trailer, it gives a decent break from driving.

Nice pic's, wish I was 28 again! :wink: 

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good report Addie.

We use that crossing occasionally as a treat supplemented by Tesco vouchers, they are lovely ships.

Don't forget theres free wifi onboard too.

Pete


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We travelled on that route a few years ago on the day sailings 6+ hours was a bit boring and there weren't many comfortable seats. They expect you to sit in the cafe areas which aren't well lit for reading. We also made the mistake of returning on the Sunday afternoon sailing which was rather full with loud weekend trippers who were drinking too much  

This year we travelled overnight on the Hull - Zeebrugge route. Boat was comfortable though the basic cabins are a bit - basic. We had a four berth outside one that had just one small chair. I guess they expect you to spend more time in the bar.  

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Can't find me glasses at the moment. So cant read your Blog too well.

Long been a fan of Stena, before and with TESCO deals. Just booked a September crossing. Shame they now limit the deals to £105 each way.

They work out around 1/2 the price of P&O North Sea Hull to Zeebrugge or Rotterdam. Even less on day crossings which POSL do not have.

I like the way they quote up-to 6m, 10m and 12m. Unlike P&O who have started to inch/CM pinch claiming "Full Ships". Only to board and find space for 40 or so 40 feet Trucks.


A 6M motorhome costs from Around £152 = £10 booking fee with Stena by day. So you can Tesco Deal a couple of Lunches.

A 6m By night with a couple of cabins is around £100 more.

TM


----------

